
Show HN: Product Hunt for Niche Podcasts - wenbin
https://www.listennotes.com/community/
======
ValCanBuild
I used the ListenNotes API for a previous startup idea I had and it was great.
It's amazing how few (if any) podcast search APIs there are and ListenNotes is
definitely a good example of one.

Wenbin also had a great blog post on "Good enough engineering" that deserves
linking to: [https://www.listennotes.com/blog/good-enough-engineering-
to-...](https://www.listennotes.com/blog/good-enough-engineering-to-start-an-
internet-27/)

------
MeetingsBrowser
> We will review and move your post to the "POPULAR" tab, if the post meets
> our standard.

What is your standard?

